# iwi0: timeout waiting for (null) firmware .. (FreeBSD 9.2-RC3)



## patttt (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi,

_I f_reshly installed FreeBSD 9.2-RC3 today on an Acer TravelMate 3000, and am having trouble setting up WiFi. Having read the iwi(4) I have these entries in /boot/loader.conf:


```
if_iwi_load="YES"
iwi_bss_load="YES"
iwi_ibss_load="YES"
iwi_monitor_load="YES"
legal.intel_iwi.license_ack="1"
```

`kldstat` shows that the selected modules have been loaded. However when doing `ifconfig iwi0 up scan` it yields this:


```
iwi0: timeout waiting for (null) firmware initialization to complete
iwi0: could not load boot firmware (null)
```

I've switched the radio on/off, no result. No other changes have been made to the system after freshly installing it off the memory stick.


----------



## lme@ (Aug 27, 2013)

Can you try on 9.1-RELEASE if it's working there?


----------



## patttt (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. Same results with 9.1-RELEASE:


```
root@:/root # ifconfig iwi0 up scan
iwi0: timeout waiting for (null) firmware initialization to complete
iwi0: could not load boot firmware (null)
```

_The d_river works just fine on OpenBSD however (judging from the manual it seems to originate from the same code base).


----------



## lme@ (Aug 28, 2013)

Mhhh, strange. You should report this on wireless@freebsd.org mailing list please.


----------



## scottro (Aug 28, 2013)

Were you able to create a wlandev of wlan0?  (I'm going by the handbook here.)  I'm using iwn(4) rather than iwi(4), but, for simple testing at least, I do
`ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev iwn0`
`ifconfig wlan0 scan`
and this works. If I use your `ifconfig iwn0 up scan` I get an error that the device doesn't support scanning. Not sure if it will help at all, but as it's a quick thing to check, might be worth a shot. 

I would also post the results of `pciconf -lv |grep -B3 network`.


----------



## rollercomsolutions (Sep 20, 2013)

Same message here with 8.4-RELEASE FreeBSD/i386. I've got it working, not perfectly because it still displays the errors in the /var/log/messages. My system hardware is a base model T42 IBM ThinkPad. The configuration that I am using, my wifi is working, is as follows.
/boot/loader.conf

```
kern.cam.boot_delay=10000
ahci_load="YES"
legal.intel_iwi.license_ack=1
if_iwi_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```
Note: I put my legal Intel line before any wifi lines.

/etc/rc.conf

```
wlans_iwi0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ap_scan=1
fast_reauth=1
network={
               ssid="Wifi Name"
               psk="password"
               priority="1"
}
```

With the above configuration I can reboot, login and test by running `ping -c 10 google.com`

```
--- google.com ping statistics ---
10 packets transmitted, 10 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
```


----------

